# vip211K Reciever EHD Issue



## brucegrr (Sep 14, 2006)

I have a vip211k with an 640gb EHD. (Western Digital Caviar Blue 640 GB Bulk/OEM Hard Drive 3.5 Inch, 16 MB Cache, 7200 RPM SATA II WD6400AAKS in a Irocks USB 2.0 enclosure)

Most of the time it works great. Every few days I have a problem with using the pause/watch function or watching recordings. Every few seconds the recordings or the paused TV that is being played with pixelate (like signal loss) this problem will continue until the 211k is rebooted. Once it is rebooted is works fine.

Suggestions?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

reboot often


----------



## Matt9876 (Oct 11, 2007)

500gig USB2.0 drives are cheap and plentiful especially if you shop around.

I don't have any of the problems you mentioned with my 211k and EHD,Using Wallmart $69.95 western digital USB2.0 500gig drive.Just did a plug and play,no adjustments needed,211 unit formatted the drive.

Sorry you are having issues


----------



## brucegrr (Sep 14, 2006)

This is a brand new drive and enclosure.


----------



## RickDee (May 23, 2006)

brucegrr said:


> I have a vip211k with an 640gb EHD. (Western Digital Caviar Blue 640 GB Bulk/OEM Hard Drive 3.5 Inch, 16 MB Cache, 7200 RPM SATA II WD6400AAKS in a Irocks USB 2.0 enclosure)
> 
> Most of the time it works great. Every few days I have a problem with using the pause/watch function or watching recordings. Every few seconds the recordings or the paused TV that is being played with pixelate (like signal loss) this problem will continue until the 211k is rebooted. Once it is rebooted is works fine.
> 
> Suggestions?


Post in the ViP211(411)/211K/222 Support Forum and you may get more responses.

http://www.dbstalk.com/forumdisplay.php?f=105


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Moved thread from General.


----------



## brucegrr (Sep 14, 2006)

Thanks. I reposted in the proper forum.

Bruce


----------

